

Researcher Demonstrates ATM ‘Jackpotting’ at Black Hat Conference - abraham
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/07/atms-jackpotted/

======
chaosmachine
This is pretty much the ultimate fantasy hack. Who hasn't dreamed about
walking up to an ATM, punching in some key sequence, and having it spit out an
endless stream of money? Awesome.

~~~
there
ever since seeing terminator 2.

~~~
pietrofmaggi
We’re getting close: "Universal credit card in the palm of your hand..."

<http://hackaday.com/2009/09/23/universal-cc/>

------
jolan
Awesome! Finally an easy way to bootstrap my startup.

~~~
Eliezer
"In the 2010s, the role of angels diminished even further as many enterprising
young startup founders realized that they didn't have to give away as much of
their company if they knocked over a few banks; it was risky, but not as risky
as dealing with venture capitalists." -- future book

~~~
seldo
I feel like if you can knock over banks for arbitrary amounts of money you
probably wouldn't bother with a startup in the first place. You'd just move to
fiji and fuck around with unprofitable OSS projects.

~~~
jacquesm
But you can knock over banks for arbitrary amounts of money. All it takes is a
gun and a bag.

Whichever way you found to do that it would be illegal as hell and you'd be
much more likely to rot in jail for a very long time as you would be to 'work
on your OSS projects'.

Crime sometimes pays but for the most part it doesn't. The funny thing is that
criminals on the whole are stupid enough to think the 'opposition' is also
stupid.

------
ams6110
I'm pretty surprised to hear that ATMs use Windows CE or XP as their OS. This
seems like a perfect place to use a stripped down, hardened Linux or BSD.

